# Looking for speakers with mic-in



## lancashire (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello, I hope thee is someone out there who could help me.

I own a pair of Sennheiser PC150 headphones (with mic) with which I game with and a Xonar DX soundcard (for possitional audio). I have some cheap generic pc speakers as well. The issue that I am having is that the Xonar only outputs through the back of the card and not to the front of the pc case (when plugging the headphones into the front of my pc case it uses the motherboard audio - Realtek). I believe this is a problem with Xonar DX soundcards. Basically when ever I want to change between using the speakers and headphones I have to climb under my desk to get to the back of my computer to switch them around which isn't good for someone with lower back problems.

Is there a way around this?

I am also looking to improve my speakers because they are really rubbish. I'm not made of money so looking to spend no more than £200.

I was looking at the Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500, however, whilst it has an output for headphones it doesn't have one for mic-in, which would defeat the purpose (well it would sound better but I would still end up having to crawl on my hands and feet when ever I wanted to put on my headphones).

Then there is the Genius gx-gaming sw-g2.1 3000. This has the ability to plug you headphones and mic into the speaker itself. This slooks ounds like a god send for me, it's just it looks cheap and nasty and for £80 for a 2.1 speaker I have doubts about the quality as well.

I would appreciate any guidence on this.

Regards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, Welcome to the forums,

Unfortunately I dont think such a set exists, Most ive seen on speakers with regards to input apart from the normal ones are the inclusion of an AUX/Line In port.

Best bet here is to:

A) Make sure that the front panel where the input ports are, are wired up to the DX







B) The more costly option: Getting a new soundcard

The Creative Soundblaster Z/ZX has a dedicated headphones port and you can run both speakers and headphones at the same time as there is a 'switch' in the software that allows you to change.

If youre more of a gamer and you have a good set of headphones then I can highly recommend the Soundblaster Z/ZX over any Asus soundcard any day of the week.

I hope this helps


----------



## lancashire (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. I'm looking at the Zx as it looks like I can plug my headphones into the ACM which I guess has a long enough cable for it to sit on my desk. 

I'll hold off from getting a 2.1 setup for another month or so. 

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 1, 2013)

Just get an extension cables


----------

